# RC for Christmas, whadya get?



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

.
Bought myself a nice BRP racing setup off the Swap&Sell.  

Anyone buy for yourself, others, first timers, old timers LOL?
If not, what would you like to get in the near future?
.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

I got a HD pro 3. I just need a brushless system now


----------



## pc444 (Dec 23, 2006)

I was thinking about getting my bro a revo, but maybe I'll just get one for myself 

I dunno, I think I'll wait for the firestorm and get it to him for his birthday


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Minreg said:


> .
> Bought myself a nice BRP racing setup off the Swap&Sell.
> 
> Anyone buy for yourself, others, first timers, old timers LOL?
> ...


hoping to get everything I need for the birds. lol


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

same here ken lol

Rusty NutZ


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Samething I get myself every year a new ride,I figure after a year of beatin and bangin,I need a new one.It would be nice if I could get a new real ride every year,LOL.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I got an electric cooler to keep the beer cold 'til after the races are done!


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Rc Related=
Specktrum Dx2 Radio
Dynamite glow plug wrench
Thunder tiger wrenchs

Not Rc related=
Under Armer
Candy
9 pairs of socks 
Stuff


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i got a GTB 3.5R combo for my B4 goes good now


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

Went for the big gift and got myself a MuchMore CTX-D2.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Getting the new BRP SC18V2M


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Got a brp sv18m from bud for xmas


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

got myself with my chrismas money:
AMB personal transponder,
Hakko 936
12th scale tires
bought a couple handout 19 turn motors
CDW


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Got a new 1/8 chassis & other parts.


----------

